
The Day I Found Out My Life Was Hanging by a Thread - mcone
https://www.wired.com/story/the-day-i-found-out-my-life-was-hanging-by-a-thread/
======
artur_makly
hindsight 20/20 what could he have done way before to catch this super early?
Would getting a yearly CAT scan do the trick?

